
Russian hackers stole U.S. cyber secrets from NSA - T-A
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-cyber-nsa/russian-hackers-stole-u-s-cyber-secrets-from-nsa-wsj-idUSKBN1CA2DO
======
r721
Active discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15410637](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15410637)

